# Bad experience with AHASTI



## hklili (Sep 2, 2009)

wow i should have listened to the post in other forums of how they were disappointed with AHASTI in calgary.
i have not even started the EMR program, but yet received awful service.

i registered on aug31 for the sept14/2009 emr class but completely forgotten a medical appt i have during that 2 week schedule. i politely asked if i can move my start date to their next class, which is sept28. i was then told by receptionist that $100 admin fee for changing it within 2 weeks of start date. i thought heck i just signed up 1 day ago and you cant give me slack? then she says that IF it gets approved by some director? anyway when i received my call back, i requested the change of date....she then cuts me off and rudely says "if you register within 3 weeks of the start date, you are obligated to be in the program, OK?"....i was speechless. i have not even mentioned why i was requesting for the change, nor she asked why...it felt like, we have your money now, and we dont care what happens to your personal life, end of story,...

anyway, i had hopes for this company....i did read that they have the highest percentage of students that passes the ACP, but sometimes customer service goes a long way.

i'll be taking my EMT elsewhere.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 2, 2009)

ARGHHHH!!!!! Sentence structure my friend! I can hardly read that.....................

You, by self admission, forgot about a mandatory appointment. I can completely understand their position of adding an admin fee or not allowing you to change. Personal responsibility is a big part of being an EMT.


----------



## RyanMidd (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a reason they have these policies in place.

They are hiring an EMR instructor on the basis of how many students they will have, ergo how many hours they will be putting into you guys.

One of the reasons I have turned down offers to BE an EMR instructor at AHASTI is because I don't want indecisive students (no offense, but I mean people like yourself) that basically make my life hell as far as changing things at the last minute.


----------

